# http://stores.ebay.com/SUD-SHACK - flavor oils



## Tabitha (Aug 1, 2007)

The sud-shack has awesome pre-sweetened flavors. I bought Lime, Blueberry & Tiramisu just this week. You could lick them straight out of the bottle!


----------



## soapbuddy (Aug 1, 2007)

Do you know what they are pre-sweetened with?

Thanks.
Irena


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 1, 2007)

It is saccharin.


----------



## soapbuddy (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks!
Is that similar to Sucralose?


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 1, 2007)

I don't know much about it. I do know they are both artificial sweetners. Saccharin  is Sweet' N Low & is 300x sweeter than sugar while
sucralose is Splenda  & is 600x sweeter than sugar.


----------



## soapbuddy (Aug 2, 2007)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> I don't know much about it. I do know they are both artificial sweetners. Saccharin  is Sweet' N Low & is 300x sweeter than sugar while
> sucralose is Splenda  & is 600x sweeter than sugar.



No wonder!
My sucralose stash will last me forever at this rate. 

Irena


----------

